# How much r triggers



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I can't believe how much I found a niger trigger for today
I usually see them for around 30 to 35 bucks
I found out how much clown triggers are today to


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Actually I got my 3-4" Niger for 30$, Clown Triggers usually come at around 5" and are around 100$...read up on Clown Trigs before you get into one, success rates with those guys are like 50%, they are meaner than anything you have ever encountered trust me and also the mortality rates on tiny baby CT's are low so you probably don't wanna get one of those since you are a beginner.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

u mean there has actually been some one that has bred clown triggers n captivity.My god I would kill to bred a couple of ****** n captiivity let alone a clown








If some one has did it how did they do it?

don't worry I'm not gonna try for a clown for a while trust me. right now I'm all about the niger trigger.

by the way do u perhaps know where the niger gets his name from?
just wondering


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> u mean there has actually been some one that has bred clown triggers n captivity.My god I would kill to bred a couple of ****** n captiivity let alone a clown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah dude you can't breed CT's in captivity...and a its Niger Triger "Ni-JER", I am guessing from the genus name possibly? I don't know...I'm just bullshittin.










Thats a pic of my old CT, before he went nuts...CT's are my favorites, I want to get a tiny one and see if I have some good luck with it but I am still thinking about it.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

they are quite cheep at the wholesaler so that mark up is only a 50% mark up unlike the usual 150-200% mark up


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thats a pic of my old CT, before he went nuts...CT's are my favorites

What do u mean before he went nuts? What happened?

And why are clowns so mpossible to breed in captive? If that tanks big enough I'm sure the probability would go up considerably.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> Thats a pic of my old CT, before he went nuts...CT's are my favorites
> 
> What do u mean before he went nuts? What happened?
> 
> And why are clowns so mpossible to breed in captive? If that tanks big enough I'm sure the probability would go up considerably.


The CT killed my Harlequin Tusk, a very cool, expensive fish, I am really not sure about the whole breeding thing...Its hard enough keeping one in your aquarium...


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Trillion said:


> u mean there has actually been some one that has bred clown triggers n captivity.My god I would kill to bred a couple of ****** n captiivity let alone a clown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigeria maybe? just a guess tho.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ill be the first to breed a niger trigger n capive


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i belive the niger triger gets it name for it's almost black apperance. niger bing derived from ***** meaning black in spanish.

dont count on it public aquariums that have tanks larger than your house. some over 250,000 galon reefs have not been sucessful. and that is with a whole host of people running it who's degrees you cant even pronounce. very few salt water fish have been bred in captivity, espically by the casual hobbiest. If you want to breed something why not try a pair of mated clowns.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wow, that was a pretty intense thread RBP... I know I probably won't be able to breed my favorite fish.
That's Y I want to start a clown tank with a reef.

Do u think clowns would breed in a 40 gl. tank?

I hope so.

One more thing... has any one on here EVER talked about breeding a niger trigger.

I would say the average hobbist has a 1 in 100,000 chance right?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I would say the average hobbist has a 1 in 100,000 chance right?


I'd say that figure is optimistic. The average hobbyist has NO CHANCE AT ALL of ever breeding niger triggers.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> > I would say the average hobbist has a 1 in 100,000 chance right?
> 
> 
> I'd say that figure is optimistic. The average hobbyist has NO CHANCE AT ALL of ever breeding niger triggers.


Why oh why must u b so pesomistic.









At least give me a 1 in 299,999,999 chance.

Please. You know stranger things have happened.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Lets just say if you breed a niger trigger then I will post a video of me eating my hat.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

post printed, and saved.

Remember that, so when I do breed a Niger Trigger, u can go out and buy a sombrerow( is that how u sell it?) One of those big mexican hats people dance around.
Hope u like Mexican food.

Oh yeah u know how to post video?
How the heck do u do that?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

No i dont know how to post a vid, but i'l figure it out, iv got a camcorder so il have a play around.
You here that everybody. If trillion breeds niger triggers, i will eat a hat and post a vid.

God i'm going to regret posting this when i'm sober


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

lol, ur probably correct, even more so when have the shyts from that mexican food


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i can get ****** for $14.99 although i get wholesale price on all fish and inverts...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I don't know if I'd buy a fish theough the mail,

just cause I wouldn't feel comfortable about the survival rate!

besides the first real fish want in my tank is a baby blue powder tang.

u get me a good price o one of those and ill COME GET IT.

I live in indiana soo....


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

THATS A GOOD PRICE, $25 HERE!

ICEMAN!


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

there is no way in hell you will be able to breed ******. the reason is the females have a whole fricken ocean to to hide from the male now look at yoor forty and compare to the ocean which is bigger?


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

i got a humahuma 4 i think 32


----------

